# Marsupials



## S. Punja (Sep 11, 2007)

i was wonderin if anyone has any marsupials at all and if so maybe some pics could be good......also i was wondering where you could purchase them from


----------



## herptrader (Sep 11, 2007)

Animals like Sugar Gliders come up on the Herp Trader from time to time.

in Victoria birds and native mammals are on the same license as herps. There is quite a range we can keep but they rarely come up. I know of somebody that keeps a couple of small wallabies which means he never has to mow the lawn ;-)


----------



## S. Punja (Sep 11, 2007)

haha thats a good idea yeah well im thinkin bout gettin some gliders, possums and dunnarts i know u can get those on the herp liscense


----------



## S. Punja (Sep 11, 2007)

whats that website for herp trader


----------



## Brettix (Sep 11, 2007)

herp trader is on the sponsers list


----------



## m.punja (Sep 11, 2007)

On behalf of my brother, I'll make things a little clearer. At the end of the year he is moving out and going to live at my place. He'll be finished school and working part time. The pair of us are planing to become demonstrators down the line somewhere and he mentioned getting some cute and cuddlies for the shows. He has an interest in ring or bush tail possum, sugar glider and possibly dunnarts, I'll help him set things up and I have the appropriate lic to buy these animals. We live in Vic and more then anything I think he is trying to find someone with some exp at keeping these critters. Any info on how to keep these guys would help and it would be good to find out any info on breeders in the local area. Cheers, Mark


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 11, 2007)

mad about pets in ferntree gully breed suga gliders.. sooo cute


----------



## Brock Lobster (Sep 11, 2007)

m.punja said:


> On behalf of my brother, I'll make things a little clearer. At the end of the year he is moving out and going to live at my place. He'll be finished school and working part time. The pair of us are planing to become demonstrators down the line somewhere and he mentioned getting some cute and cuddlies for the shows. He has an interest in ring or bush tail possum, sugar glider and possibly dunnarts, I'll help him set things up and I have the appropriate lic to buy these animals. We live in Vic and more then anything I think he is trying to find someone with some exp at keeping these critters. Any info on how to keep these guys would help and it would be good to find out any info on breeders in the local area. Cheers, Mark



Off Topic: If you need anyone else in your display business, i would be more then happy to help!



S.punja said:


> i was wonderin if anyone has any marsupials at all and if so maybe some pics could be good......also i was wondering where you could purchase them from



Roy Pails in ballarat had dunnarts, hopping mice & wallibbys


----------



## herptrader (Sep 11, 2007)

Brettix said:


> herp trader is on the sponsers list




A cue for a plug:

http://www.herptrader.com.au
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

You can also put up wanted ads species that do not come up all that often.


----------



## dee4 (Sep 11, 2007)

You only had to ask Punja's.

Try here also, http://www.marsupialsociety.org.

They have some useful info and you can contact them for breeders in our local area.


----------



## S. Punja (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks rob that will be heaps of help and thanks to everyone else but also this doesnt mean that we dont want any more information on them, because any more information would be useful


----------



## herptrader (Sep 11, 2007)

dee4 said:


> You only had to ask Punja's.
> 
> Try here also, http://www.marsupialsociety.org.
> 
> They have some useful info and you can contact them for breeders in our local area.



mmm...


http://www.marsupialsociety.org/pets.html



> If you really need to keep these creatures then much thought needs to go into where you are going to keep it/them and how you are going to look after it/them once, you have one.



I am not sure that I agree with this. My experience is that some will do well as pets if properly housed and cared for. No doubt others don't.

That said many of the points they make are quite valid notes of caution.


----------



## alex_c (Sep 11, 2007)

Brock Lobster said:


> Off Topic: If you need anyone else in your display business, i would be more then happy to help!
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Pails in ballarat had dunnarts, hopping mice & wallibbys


 Roy also bought all my sugar gliders so he may have some babies if hes using them for breeding


----------



## alex_c (Sep 11, 2007)

and a good source for them is the marsupial society of victoria i spoke to them when i first became interested in marsupials and they had quite a few animals on their classified list


----------



## S. Punja (Sep 11, 2007)

wats is the price range for these mammals


----------



## alex_c (Sep 11, 2007)

i think from memory a ringtail or sugar glider will set you back 100 - 400 dollars depends whos selling it really


----------



## S. Punja (Sep 11, 2007)

thats a decent price i heard that the males piss everywhere to mark there territory


----------



## S. Punja (Sep 11, 2007)

wat would be some good mammals to have for such displaying purposes?? better words mammals that arent dangerous when it come to little kids


----------



## alex_c (Sep 11, 2007)

S. Punja said:


> thats a decent price i heard that the males piss everywhere to mark there territory


 yeah they use it for navigation too they leave a trail on trees to find their way around


----------



## bredli84 (Sep 11, 2007)

a member on this site was selling a couple of sugar gliders not so long ago.
i cant remember for sure who it was but im pretty sure he was from hoppers crossing (that should narrow it down a bit).


----------



## herptrader (Sep 12, 2007)

There is a lot of information on the net on how to care for Sugar Gliders. They are a reasonably popular pet in the US. Check out this site for instance: http://www.sugarglider.com/


----------

